# quick question



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

hi guys..i know i got alot of posts here huh ?? I just had a quick question. I have a 2.5s 5 speed and I have always been taught that when breaking, drop gear into neutral and then break as u normally would, foot off clutch off course. I have heard from a friend that when you break in neutral, specially in high speeds, you can damage ya car. I also heard the proper way to break is to leave car in gear, press and hold clutch as u got ya foot on break. Well if car is in gear, and the clutch is pressed in, doesnt that ride ya clutch? Isn't that no different then driving in any gear with right foot on gas and left foot on clutch? I have had NO problems in driving manual trannys, this isnt my first stick. Someone help. Thanks


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, I think you need to go to an autocross course and work that 5 speed. Learn how to down shift at high speed and apply the brakes!. You do it at the sametime. You don't want to fry your clutch either. You just need to practice untill you get it down. It won't hurt your car to apply the brakes in neutral, but it will fry your brakes to the bone, you'll go thru brake rotors and pads like crazy. What happens when you brake in neutral you can over heat and burn up your pads, which can cause you to warp the rotors. Unless you work on your own car this could cost you some bucks.

OK, guys put in two cents.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Leave the car in gear, and brake... when you get to a slow enough speed... 15mph. Press in the clutch. You don't want to put in neutral all the time, you'll fry your brakes (as Hardocre said), leaving your brakes to do all the work.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok, just for the record. I do know how to drive standard transmission. It's just that everyone drives them differently and who taught me how to drive, taught me to drop car in neutral then break. That was also 10 yrs ago when I learned. Thanks for the replies.


----------

